# Wago-SPS als Datenlogger betreiben? Starthilfe und Tipps gesucht



## explorer (16 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mit einem (vorzugsweise aber nicht zwingend) Wago-Setup einen Prototyp von einer Gebäude-Wärme- und Kälteversorgung mit Solaranlage überwachen. Gibt es da bei jemandem hier Betriebserfahrungen? 
Wo fängt man an - gibt's vielleicht irgendwo Muster, Vorlagen oder andere hilfreiche Hinweise?
Hintergrund: Vorerst und wahrscheinlich dauerhaft ist der Betrieb der SPS nur als Datenlogger für analoge und digitale Eingangssignale von Wärmemengenzählern, Temperaturfühlern u.ä. angedacht. Das ginge sicherlich mit einer PC-Karte von TI auch (hier habe ich etwas Erfahrung), allerdings hat die Umsetzung mit einer SPS den Charme auf einer Hutschiene montierbar zu sein (dh. verschwindet im Schaltkasten), erzeugt nicht unmittelbar Lizenzgebühren und kann ggf. später für Steueraufgaben erweitert werden, sollte dies wider Erwarten nötig werden. Auch hätte man beim Kunden nicht unbedingt einen PC stehen, sondern evtl. nur zusätzlich einen Router oder Einplatinencomputer.

Derzeit fehlt uns über diese Überlegungen hinaus die Erfahrung, würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn es da weitere Ideen zur Umsetzung gibt, die vllt. noch praktikabler sind.
Ich habe mich mit dem Wago-Starter-Kit (750-881, 750-400, 750-501, 750-600) auseinandergesetzt, d.h. einige Beispiele durchgearbeitet zur Programmierung mit codesys und so weit sieht das erstmal extrem gut aus.
Hat jemand Hinweise, wo man am besten anfängt bzw. jetzt weitermacht oder sich weitere Infos beschaffen kann - idealerweise direkt zur Anwendung als Datenlogger? Im Prinzip sind die Aufgaben übersichtlich: analoge Signale aufnehmen, digitale Signale aufnehmen und ggf. Sensoren triggern. Rausschreiben wollen wir dann nur die Rohdaten, d.h. viel zu programmieren wäre vermutlich auch nicht.
Wie Ihr Euch denken könnt, würde ich vor allem gern die üblichen Startprobleme bei solchen Dingen so weit es irgendwie geht vermeiden, die sich ergeben wenn man von der Theorie und einfachen Beispielen zur praktischen Umsetzung und Dauerbetrieb übergeht ;-)

Viele Grüße und schöne Vorweihnachtswoche

explorer


----------



## Wu Fu (16 Dezember 2013)

Hallo und willkommen.

Zum Datenloger gibts Informationen auf der Wago HP
http://www.wago.de/service/download...istent_cms_de&lang=de#appnotedetailsa116603de
Auch über die Suchfunktion im Forum müsstest Du einiges finden.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## seeba (16 Dezember 2013)

Der WAGO Controller ist ganz gut als Datenlogger geeignet. Haben wir als Datenlogger für unser my-M2M Portal auch ebenfalls umgesetzt.
Wo sollen deine Daten hin? Versand per E-Mail als csv o.ä.?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (16 Dezember 2013)

Also machbar ist da wirklich viel und je nach dem was du bzw ihr genau haben wollt auch sehr einfach machbar. Je nachdem wie wichtig die Daten sind würde ich das (zwischen)speichern auf SD ins Auge fassen. 
Das weitergeben kann ja über unzählige Wege erfolgen. Wie oben schon erwähnt bspw per CSV als Mail oder per FTP. Auch machbar ist die Daten in eine SQL Datenbank zu packen halt abhängig davon was ihr haben wollt oder müsst. 
Wenn ihr eine kleine Visu anlegt könnt ihr den Logger auch sehr einfach selber "bauen". 
Wieviele Messwerte pro welcher Zeit erwartet ihr denn ?


----------

